# Marks Tri-SLI SFF Lan box.



## MKmods (Sep 16, 2008)

I have been quietly working on a line of PreModded Cases for http://www.integrity-pc.com/ for a while now. I had an injury that also sidelined me for a while and honestly cant stand not having a worklog any longer so I decided to show my new SFF case, sort of a mini tower.

I have been wanting to go tri sli since it came out but it seemed like using the high end cards was not worth it ("VALUE" matters a lot to me) Finally they released a 9800GT (basically an 8800GT that can be used tri sli)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121268
$109...how could I refuse that.

So for hardware thanks to Arron from Integrity PC I have an Asus Crosshair Formula, 9950 Quad and 3 of the Asus9800GTs.

I laid the hardware out and basically I am turning my Crossflow comp on its side and building a mini tower (about 12 1/2" tall). The PS will be on the back side of the mobo tray with the Hdds.


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 16, 2008)

awesome! That 9800gt looks allot like the 3870, same cooler and what not. 
Always enjoy watching your projects!


----------



## MKmods (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks Jon. The cooler design looks like it may work nice with my case and airflow. Normally I am not a big fan of that type of cooler and just swirling air all over the inside of the case. With this comp I am hoping to duct the air straight out the back.


----------



## suraswami (Sep 16, 2008)

"I had an injury" - what kind?  Hope its not bad.

woo hoo one more mod project.  Ok photos yet?


----------



## MKmods (Sep 16, 2008)

suraswami said:


> "I had an injury" - what kind?  Hope its not bad.
> 
> woo hoo one more mod project.  Ok photos yet?


It was a really bad one (caused me to miss Nvision and spend several weeks in the hospital) but I am getting better every day. 
I will start with the picts in a few days. 

I am figuring the mobo tray right now, I am incorporating a cooling slot for the mobo into it. I am going to be using a pair of 140mm Scythe Kaze Maru fans to cool the whole comp.
http://www.scythe-usa.com/product/acc/038/sy1425sl12_detail.html

Usually I mod my own fans but it seems like a few of the companies now make some very similar versions (wink, wink..ur welcome Scythe, Silverstone etc, lol)


----------



## suraswami (Sep 16, 2008)

MKmods said:


> It was a really bad one (caused me to miss Nvision and spend several weeks in the hospital) but I am getting better every day.
> I will start with the picts in a few days.
> 
> I am figuring the mobo tray right now, I am incorporating a cooling slot for the mobo into it. I am going to be using a pair of 140mm Scythe Kaze Maru fans to cool the whole comp.
> ...



good to see u back in action.


----------



## btarunr (Sep 16, 2008)

That's a Phenom-nom-nom, make it airy 
Looking fwd to this. Good luck.


----------



## MKmods (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks for stopping by btarunr. 

Because I am mounting the PS behind the mobo tray clearance is limited and I need a low profile CPU cooler. I have a AC Freezer but this time I think I will go with a ZEROtherm BTF92. 
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Zerotherm/BTF92

Its about 5" tall and I like that its all copper and the fan has LEDs and is removable.


----------



## ascstinger (Sep 16, 2008)

seeing some of your other work around here, makes me think the fan being listed as "proprietary" does not apply in your case. cant wait to see what this one turns into


----------



## somethingcool (Sep 16, 2008)

Go Mark go!
You finally got me to register over here... 

So just wanted to say can't wait for pics.

Also, if you be needing a low profile heatsink, check out the Silverstone NT-06: http://www.silverstonetek.com/products/p_spec.php?pno=NT06-E&area=usa
NT-06-E = no fan, NT-06 = fan.

Only 3.2 inches tall (82 mm) and great cooling.
Not as cool looking as the butterfly though.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 16, 2008)

Tri Sli.... sounds good! Can't wait for the work log man... This will make us all want to go Tri sli now that someone we know does it!


----------



## tzitzibp (Sep 16, 2008)

add me on the waiting list for that! good luck with it!


----------



## MKmods (Sep 16, 2008)

somethingcool said:


> Go Mark go!
> You finally got me to register over here...
> 
> So just wanted to say can't wait for pics.
> ...



Really glad you stopped by.. TPU is one of those special forums (like PDX) with an excellent community.

I have one of those NT-06s as well as a NT 01. But its really important to blow air across the mobo. 
With a SFF case where there is very little extra room so its very important that every inch of space and each piece of hardware works together.

And I am no butterfly lover...definitely gonna be some modding action involved with it



Cold Storm said:


> Tri Sli.... sounds good! Can't wait for the work log man... This will make us all want to go Tri sli now that someone we know does it!


Now that cards are in the $100 range its worth it. I had 3 9800GTX+s and there was practically no diff between two and 3 cards. Im hoping there will be a bigger difference with the GTs (cross ur fingers).

One cool thing is if there isant a noticeable difference selling one of the 9800GTs will be easy because of their low cost and I will run SLI.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 17, 2008)

All ways good when they go down in price! 
Was thinking of Tri Sli but, that was the high end ones... Just to try then build separate rigs for family members with them...


----------



## steelkane (Sep 17, 2008)

sounds like a nice setup,, Sorry to hear u were hurt,, the 9800gt's look really good, glad to see your better to make a log,, I'm sure it will be neat job as always.


----------



## MKmods (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks steelkane, the fun part will be making it completely uncluttered. This should have some pretty cool wiring tricks.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 17, 2008)

_Another_ SFF, awesome sauce!

\m/

I'll be watching closely from the shadows.


----------



## blkhogan (Sep 17, 2008)

Pictures now!! Good to see you back. Hope that incident doesnt effect your mod'ing in any way. Cant wait to see this one come together. Tri-SLi should be fun. Let the pictures flow!


----------



## ResRant (Sep 18, 2008)

I was wondering when I'd see another worklog from you after you were forced to spend all that time thinking about your next project . I'll definitely make watching this one a priority even though my time seems way to limited these days (I'm on call tomorrow:shadedshu)


----------



## cdawall (Sep 18, 2008)

i'll be watching this i'm going the other direction i'm going to pick up a huge old server case and run a 2x 9800GTX+8800GTS for physx setup. on a EVGA 780i, e7200ES and 2 watercooling loops  its going to be sweet


----------



## MKmods (Sep 18, 2008)

ResRant said:


> I was wondering when I'd see another worklog from you after you were forced to spend all that time thinking about your next project . I'll definitely make watching this one a priority even though my time seems way to limited these days (I'm on call tomorrow:shadedshu)



ResRant is the Dr. that I owe big time for catching what could have been something pretty awful. 
Welcome to the thread Adam. 

Il start posting a few picts tomorrow, thanks all for the kind words.



cdawall said:


> i'll be watching this i'm going the other direction i'm going to pick up a huge old server case and run a 2x 9800GTX+8800GTS for physx setup. on a EVGA 780i, e7200ES and 2 watercooling loops  its going to be sweet


looking forward to watching what you come up with.


----------



## theJesus (Sep 18, 2008)

Like everyone else, I am also really looking forward to this.  I especially want to see how that BTF92 performs, I was considering that as a candidate for when I upgrade my girlfriend's pc.


----------



## MKmods (Sep 19, 2008)

Ok it was pretty obvious that the cooling was gonna suffer with the  9800GTXs





(pict from TechReport)

Here is a shot with the 9800GTs





I cut out every other crossbrace to open up the exhaust a bit more


----------



## cdawall (Sep 19, 2008)

lol that 1st looks like mine except mines got water on the cpu


----------



## MKmods (Sep 19, 2008)

the stock 9800GTX coolers are fine with 2 but once you add the third card its just too crowded. And when you try to use aftermarket coolers the double wide SLI bridge is in the way. The only way was to get 3 of the long flex bridges (it looked really fugly though) I modded XIGMATEK Battle Axe coolers to work but the temps wernt good enough and the coolers were just too close to the backs of the other cards for me to feel safe with




(lol, I didnt drill the SLI bridge, I cut the copper tube in the 2 upper coolers. Temps were 4C higher)


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 19, 2008)

Awesomeness!


----------



## MKmods (Sep 19, 2008)

thanks Jon. Here is a shot comparing its size to an average size tower


----------



## dark2099 (Sep 19, 2008)

Might want to add a grill over those cards, can do some nice benches and cook yourself some food while at it too!   Amazing idea that I can't wait to see finished.


----------



## MKmods (Sep 19, 2008)

My plan is to make a duct to guide air from the front 140mm fan straight through and out the back. Because my cases are so short and air has such a straight path cooling is pretty good.

Originally I got the 9800GTX+s as they were 55nm and should run cooler but I really think the full cover coolers block too much airflow over the surface to be really effective. I think these should run a lot cooler.


----------



## Pinchy (Sep 19, 2008)

Looking good Mark !


----------



## MKmods (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks guys.

Here is a shot showing the front 140mm fans




See, there isant much in the way of the airflow. Notice the Laptop DVD on top.


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 19, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Here is a shot showing the front 140mm fans
> 
> ...



Im sure that would keep up the airflow. ive got a 120 fan blowing directly on my X2


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 19, 2008)

oh boy oh boy oh boy another mk mod  totally subscribed.



cdawall said:


> i'll be watching this i'm going the other direction i'm going to pick up a huge old server case and run a 2x 9800GTX+8800GTS for physx setup. on a EVGA 780i, e7200ES and 2 watercooling loops  its going to be sweet



I got the space in my garage if you wanna come over and we work on this together. im fine by that


----------



## MKmods (Sep 19, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> oh boy oh boy oh boy another mk mod  totally subscribed.
> 
> 
> 
> I got the space in my garage if you wanna come over and we work on this together. im fine by that


That would be so fun, I had a Lan Party once at my house and did modding in my shop. It was so much fun.


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 19, 2008)

MKmods said:


> That would be so fun, I had a Lan Party once at my house and did modding in my shop. It was so much fun.



if you dont mind my asking, what happened to you? totally understand if you dont want to answer


----------



## Silverel (Sep 19, 2008)

Finally the MODfather has returned to TPU! Glad to have ya back MK. Hope to see an excellent log of modding yet to come. Sucks to hear about debilitating injuries though. I've had my share from a broken shoulder to "crushed" finger, and a couple other things. Sucks being stuck with nothing to  do, then your mind just gets bored and starts making you think about all the things you _could_ be doing.

My mind is racing in anticipation. Rock it out MK!


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 19, 2008)

Mark, glad you are feeling better. As you can tell, you were missed around here!


----------



## MKmods (Sep 19, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> if you dont mind my asking, what happened to you? totally understand if you dont want to answer


LOL, it was a funny story..

I was finishing my comp up for Nvision and about 3 days before I noticed a blister in the very top of my leg (the VERY top). I thought what a bad place to have a blister so I desided to get rid of it myself. The next day it hurt insane bad so I figured I would go to the Hospital to get some drugs and head down to Calif for Nvision.

I was hanging out at the hospital and the Dr started looking worried (not a good sign) and said I needed a surgeon and had to be transfered to a bigger hospital. I was still oblivious to it being a prob and was taken by ambulance to a big fancy hospital. I notice people were working around me with a bit of urgency (remember all I had was a stupid blister) and was told that I was going to be operated on.

I go to the operating room and they put me out and all I remember is I was back in my room the next morning. Apparently they had made a 1" incision and packed it with gauze to drain. 
Ok now a day passes and Drs are coming and going and I am REALLY ready to go home when I notice the pain has moved to another spot. I mention it to Dr Adam (ResRant here at TPU) and he said he would get the surgeon to look at it. Later on the surgeon shows up and looks at me and freaks out and its immediately back to surgery where apparently I have gangrene (thats bad) and my little 1" cut turns into a 4 to 5" cut about 2" deep. It is left open and packed with gauze that is changed 2 times a day (ouch BIG time)....2 weeks pass and the gauze is replaced with a sponge and a pump (supposed to make it heal faster, like in a month or 2).

I have now been in the hospital over 2 weeks and I freak out and they agree to let me go home (with the big hole) as long as I let nurses come 3 times a week to change the sponge and dressing. 

So long story short I miss Nvision and have a hole about the size of a baseball in me... Been a crazy month.

*By the way, thanks to all of you for the kind words.*


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 19, 2008)

dang!!! Sorry to hear that! So you had gangrene?


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 19, 2008)

Damn mark... Sorry to hear it... I hope you the best, and wish you nothing but the best. Great guy right there!


----------



## MKmods (Sep 19, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> dang!!! Sorry to hear that! So you had gangrene?


yep.. I thought it was something you got in a jungle from like 50 years ago.(shows how much I knew)



Cold Storm said:


> Damn mark... Sorry to hear it... I hope you the best, and wish you nothing but the best. Great guy right there!



Thank you very much. Every day I get better so im gonna be fine.


----------



## ResRant (Sep 19, 2008)

MKmods said:


> LOL, it was a funny story..
> 
> Man - you must be feeling better - already calling it a Funny Story. Just a blind guess but it seems there is no way you would have called it a funny story while you were there!
> 
> I'm just glad we caught it when we did - it could have gotten alot scarier


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 19, 2008)

Dual 140mm front fans... MUHAHAHHAHAAA!

Love it!

XD

Glad y'feeling better man!


----------



## steelkane (Sep 19, 2008)

MKmods, sorry to hear about all that bad stuff, I hope to hear nothing but good stuff from now on, because the mods looking Kick-Ass.


----------



## MKmods (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks a lot for stopping by guys.

Cooling is very important to me (its the most important followed by value) so I did a couple of interesting things...
First I notched the mobo tray.




The plan is air from the front 140mm fan will cool the back of the mobo than be exhausted out the backside of the mobo tray and finally out the rear of the comp. Notice that the whole rear panel of the comp is modders mesh to aid exhaust flow


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 19, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Thanks a lot for stopping by guys.
> 
> Cooling is very important to me (its the most important followed by value) so I did a couple of interesting things...
> First I notched the mobo tray.
> ...



brilliant idea. i need to get a hold of some of that modders mesh....


----------



## MKmods (Sep 19, 2008)

There are a couple of reasons I like to use it, 1 its very easy to work with and 2 it flows 79%, That is a LOT more than reg perforated metal. (some perforated metal can *block* up to 70% of airflow)
http://www.mnpctech.com/moddersmesh.html


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 19, 2008)

MKmods said:


> http://www.mnpctech.com/moddersmesh.html



how flexible is this stuff, like, could you build a complete chassis out of it. or would it bend and buckle.


----------



## MKmods (Sep 19, 2008)

its very flexible, not sturdy enough to support a case.
(that would be a pretty sweet idea though, a whole case made from it)


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 19, 2008)

MKmods said:


> its very flexible, not sturdy enough to support a case.
> (that would be a pretty sweet idea though, a whole case made from it)



Yeah thats what i was thinking...i may try and do that....of course i'll need some kind of skeletal structure to keep it sturdy but i think it would look pretty nice.


----------



## MKmods (Sep 19, 2008)

look at the alum angle I used (1/2") I get it at HomeDepot, its about $6 for 8'.


----------



## tzitzibp (Sep 19, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> Yeah thats what i was thinking...i may try and do that....of course i'll need some kind of skeletal structure to keep it sturdy but i think it would look pretty nice.



don't know about dressing the whole case with mesh... but is perfect for replacing acrylic side panels and fitting a monster 23-24 cm (9-9.5 inch) fan!
ACRyan offer a couple of different types of mesh and if you need a more sturdy mesh they have it!


----------



## tzitzibp (Sep 19, 2008)

@MKmods glad to read you are all better now! sorry about your misadventure!


----------



## MKmods (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks tzitzibp...

In case you are wondering about the PS and Hdds here is a shot of behind the mobo tray





notice I offset one of the 140mm fans so it will supply cool air the PS and Hdds


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 19, 2008)

That's pretty cool looking MK. Just give enough air flow so it can cool down, and not cover the case in fans


----------



## zithe (Sep 19, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Ok it was pretty obvious that the cooling was gonna suffer with the  9800GTXs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Although that'd be really toasty, it's very aesthetically pleasing.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Sep 19, 2008)

MKmods said:


> LOL, it was a funny story..
> 
> I was finishing my comp up for Nvision and about 3 days before I noticed a blister in the very top of my leg (the VERY top). I thought what a bad place to have a blister so I desided to get rid of it myself. The next day it hurt insane bad so I figured I would go to the Hospital to get some drugs and head down to Calif for Nvision.
> 
> ...



Man, I was wondering what had happened when you mentioned you were in the hospital in a PM a couple weeks back. I didn't want to pry, but I didn't think it was THAT serious. Thanks for not dying, TPU needs your wisdom and guidance.... *I* need your wisdom and guidance!


----------



## MKmods (Sep 19, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> That's pretty cool looking MK. Just give enough air flow so it can cool down, and not cover the case in fans


Because the case is only 10" deep the air has very little distance to cover, not to mention there wont be any wiring in its way either. The idea is to do more with less.



OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> Man, I was wondering what had happened when you mentioned you were in the hospital in a PM a couple weeks back. I didn't want to pry, but I didn't think it was THAT serious. Thanks for not dying, TPU needs your wisdom and guidance.... *I* need your wisdom and guidance!


you will always have it OzzMan


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Sep 19, 2008)

Gangrene ain't got nothin' on Mark!


----------



## pjladyfox (Sep 19, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> Man, I was wondering what had happened when you mentioned you were in the hospital in a PM a couple weeks back. I didn't want to pry, but I didn't think it was THAT serious. Thanks for not dying, TPU needs your wisdom and guidance.... *I* need your wisdom and guidance!



I was wondering why you seemed to have disappeared and looked over in the LAN area while we were at Nvision and did not see any fancy plexi stuff so I figured something came up or you were just busy. So I popped back on here recently and saw you had started posting again but did not wish to pry and was looking to drool over the SFF thing you were talking about building.

I'm with Ozzman on this one this place would be missing a great modder and source of knowledge and I'm glad things worked out okay for you. Let it not be said you do things small that's for sure. ^_^


----------



## fluidmeister (Sep 19, 2008)

*Yep! He's Back!*

Yes, I can tell you all that MK was not a happy camper at the hospital, when I would go in to see him after they had just did his bandage thing.  

He did get a little representation at Nvision though as one of his mods that we were working on got displayed.  I think modders everywhere will appreciate some of the products that Integrity PC and MK are working on when we have them finished.  Modding made easy and logical that is where we are heading.


----------



## theJesus (Sep 20, 2008)

Wow, that is quite a story there (I didn't think people got gangrene anymore either lol).  I'm glad to hear you're ok and still modding 

This case is coming along beautifully, I love the way everything is laid out so far.  Hell, the back looks sexy enough to be the front!  I can't wait to see this finished


----------



## kysg (Sep 20, 2008)

oh man gangrene is some serious stuff man, glad the dude is recovered.

surprising that someone would go this route for a tri-sli setup, my goal is to achieve the same thing but with using the 4850x2 when that gets out, and a 4850 for the Tri-Fire route but the psu requirement is gonna be almost rediculous.


----------



## mrw1986 (Sep 20, 2008)

Gangrene is cooler when it happens to someone else...jesus I couldn't imagine going through that! You are much more of a man than me! I could never take that!


----------



## MKmods (Sep 20, 2008)

mrw1986 said:


> Gangrene is cooler when it happens to someone else...jesus I couldn't imagine going through that! You are much more of a man than me! I could never take that!


LOL, the first time they changed the dressing in the hospital I cried like a little baby

REALLY glad its getting better.



kysg said:


> oh man gangrene is some serious stuff man, glad the dude is recovered.
> surprising that someone would go this route for a tri-sli setup, my goal is to achieve the same thing but with using the 4850x2 when that gets out, and a 4850 for the Tri-Fire route but the psu requirement is gonna be almost rediculous.



surprising? why is that?


----------



## fluidmeister (Sep 20, 2008)

Yea, trust me from what I saw, it is not something that anyone would want to deal with.


----------



## suraswami (Sep 20, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Thanks tzitzibp...
> 
> In case you are wondering about the PS and Hdds here is a shot of behind the mobo tray
> 
> ...



hoo that mesh there, u just gave me the idea for my mod.  You are my guru


----------



## kysg (Sep 20, 2008)

> surprising? why is that?



Actually surprising was a bad word to use, word I should have used should have been interesting, 

Anyways, its just all the work and considerations that go into cramming everything into a smaller package you know...  at least it looks you have some room unlike me, gonna be really tough when I try to shove a kilowatt psu in a lanbox, thats if I can get it in there, Idea actually sounds crazy when I think about it,


----------



## theJesus (Sep 20, 2008)

kysg said:


> Actually surprising was a bad word to use, word I should have used should have been interesting,
> 
> Anyways, its just all the work and considerations that go into cramming everything into a smaller package you know...  at least it looks you have some room unlike me, gonna be really tough when I try to shove a kilowatt psu in a lanbox, thats if I can get it in there, Idea actually sounds crazy when I think about it,


Well, that's why he makes his own cases


----------



## MKmods (Sep 20, 2008)

kysg said:


> Actually surprising was a bad word to use, word I should have used should have been interesting,
> 
> Anyways, its just all the work and considerations that go into cramming everything into a smaller package you know...  at least it looks you have some room unlike me, gonna be really tough when I try to shove a kilowatt psu in a lanbox, thats if I can get it in there, Idea actually sounds crazy when I think about it,



when using a SFF case you really need to see the whole picture and it matters even more that every piece works together. (there is not a lot of extra room for stuff)

I have refined wiring quite a bit and that frees up a lot of room. I am running a Corsair 620 that I have modded quite a bit. 

Lately I have been on a "green", "save the Planet" kick. My first "Green" comp was a water cooled Carbonfiber/Aramid SLI comp that ran using a 235 watt PS. This one is also pretty efficient but the cool part is I have eliminated about 75% of regular comp wiring. 
Thats a lot of copper that is just wasted, creates a mess, blocks airflow and contributes heat to the inside of a computer.


----------



## Duxx (Sep 20, 2008)

Glad to hear you made it back alive.  Always keeps me entertained at work going through your case mods, keep up the good work


----------



## Jmatt110 (Sep 20, 2008)

kysg said:


> Actually surprising was a bad word to use, word I should have used should have been interesting,
> 
> Anyways, its just all the work and considerations that go into cramming everything into a smaller package you know...  at least it looks you have some room unlike me, gonna be really tough when I try to shove a kilowatt psu in a lanbox, thats if I can get it in there, Idea actually sounds crazy when I think about it,



If I remember correctly, the NZXT Rogue SFF lanbox has an 'extender' for the PSU that lets you hang it out the back of the case a little bit to fit those huge ass PSU's in the case. 

http://www.nzxt.com/products/rogue/   The last picture on this page has the PSU extender installed: http://www.driverheaven.net/reviews/NZXT_Rogue/case.php

Awesome mod MK, can't wait to see how it turns out


----------



## mrw1986 (Sep 20, 2008)

Who was the guy that solders the wires to the mobo and stuff? Like he solders the 24pin wires to the back of the mobo 24pin input and stuff...its nuts


----------



## zithe (Sep 20, 2008)

mrw1986 said:


> Who was the guy that solders the wires to the mobo and stuff? Like he solders the 24pin wires to the back of the mobo 24pin input and stuff...its nuts



The man with a soldering iron.
Sorry couldn't resist.


----------



## kysg (Sep 20, 2008)

Actually I am looking into the big PSU issue, I think I can get around it, some kilowatt psus actually retain the same size as the ones normally used.  I'm gonna give it a bit of time 4850x2 hasn't made its way out yet, but I been thinking about this for a while when I first saw a lanbox with an SLI single slot configuration, I figured a quad-or 3way setup would be the next step, just pull the hdd cage out of the front, and you get enough room for longer cards.  Well Im going to go ahead and be quiet now.  I hope to see this thing mod in action.


----------



## theJesus (Sep 20, 2008)

mrw1986 said:


> Who was the guy that solders the wires to the mobo and stuff? Like he solders the 24pin wires to the back of the mobo 24pin input and stuff...its nuts


I think I'll let Mark answer that


----------



## MKmods (Sep 20, 2008)

kysg said:


> Actually I am looking into the big PSU issue, I think I can get around it, some kilowatt psus actually retain the same size as the ones normally used.  I'm gonna give it a bit of time 4850x2 hasn't made its way out yet, but I been thinking about this for a while when I first saw a lanbox with an SLI single slot configuration, I figured a quad-or 3way setup would be the next step, just pull the hdd cage out of the front, and you get enough room for longer cards.  Well Im going to go ahead and be quiet now.  I hope to see this thing mod in action.



no need to be quiet, glad you took the time to stop by. DFI has that new mATX mobo thats crossfire (how about a pair of 4850 X2s.....)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813136055


----------



## MKmods (Sep 20, 2008)

mrw1986 said:


> Who was the guy that solders the wires to the mobo and stuff? Like he solders the 24pin wires to the back of the mobo 24pin input and stuff...its nuts



lol, you mean this guy


----------



## somethingcool (Sep 20, 2008)

mrw1986 said:


> Who was the guy that solders the wires to the mobo and stuff? Like he solders the 24pin wires to the back of the mobo 24pin input and stuff...its nuts



Uhhh, that would be MKmods... 




kysg said:


> Actually I am looking into the big PSU issue, I think I can get around it, some kilowatt psus actually retain the same size as the ones normally used.



Forgive me if I am missing something, but why do you need a kilowatt PSU? A 4850x2 and a 4850 will maybe pull 500W max... (based on a 4850 maxing at 200w or so)
You would need one beastly system to pull more than 250w for the rest of the components, so a good quality 750W should do fine.


----------



## MKmods (Sep 20, 2008)

I remember when looking at Nvidias site for Tri SLI PSs they are all 1000watts and above too. I think they say that to be on the safe side.


----------



## kysg (Sep 20, 2008)

MKmods said:


> no need to be quiet, glad you took the time to stop by. DFI has that new mATX mobo thats crossfire (how about a pair of 4850 X2s.....)



You know I actually have that board lol, I have a thread open in the mobo section about it, currently its on hold due to the fact I had to order the chipset cooler today, DFI did a good job on this board, a good job, I'm not saying it's perfect, but it beats all other matx boards right now I think, 

I also think they did a good job on the NB cooler for it


@somethingcool: yea they say kilowatt psu's to be on the safe side, I'm pretty sure this is because at full load thing eats up a lot of power.  Still I should look at xbitlabs for the powerdraw information so I can draw a better conclusion on this.


----------



## Jmatt110 (Sep 20, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Thanks tzitzibp...
> 
> In case you are wondering about the PS and Hdds here is a shot of behind the mobo tray
> 
> ...



Is it just me or is the mobo tray bent? Where the hole of the fan is, it seems the trays bends backwards.


----------



## theJesus (Sep 20, 2008)

somethingcool said:


> Forgive me if I am missing something, but why do you need a kilowatt PSU? A 4850x2 and a 4850 will maybe pull 500W max... (based on a 4850 maxing at 200w or so)
> You would need one beastly system to pull more than 250w for the rest of the components, so a good quality 750W should do fine.


Kilowatt PSU's are necessary to add some extra girth to the e-penis so it stays in proportion with the added length of tri or quad gpu configuration.  

Seriously though, I've been kinda wondering the same thing for a while


----------



## MKmods (Sep 20, 2008)

Jmatt110 said:


> Is it just me or is the mobo tray bent? Where the hole of the fan is, it seems the trays bends backwards.



its you( and the shadow)


----------



## theJesus (Sep 20, 2008)

MKmods said:


> its you( and the shadow)


I had been wondering that as well, but assumed something similar.  I can't imagine somebody like you would overlook a bent mobo tray


----------



## MKmods (Sep 20, 2008)

theJesus said:


> I had been wondering that as well, but assumed something similar.  I can't imagine somebody like you would overlook a bent mobo tray


when doing prototype work I have to assemble/disassemble the parts hundreds of times to try stuff and refit things. Some parts I remake after the case is finished because I practically destroyed them with all the fittings...

I would be more fussy when its done than while its being built and testfit...


----------



## Jmatt110 (Sep 20, 2008)

MKmods said:


> its you( and the shadow)



lol fair enough then, I must be going crazy.


----------



## theJesus (Sep 20, 2008)

MKmods said:


> when doing prototype work I have to assemble/disassemble the parts hundreds of times to try stuff and refit things. Some parts I remake after the case is finished because I practically destroyed them with all the fittings...
> 
> I would be more fussy when its done than while its being built and testfit...


Ah, ok, that makes sense.  I've never done any real serious mods, so I hadn't thought about that.



Jmatt110 said:


> lol fair enough then, I must be going crazy.


Earlier today, when I got home from work, I thought I saw ants moving around on my kitchen floor.  Turned out to just be the speckle on the tile that's been exactly the same for the past couple years


----------



## Jmatt110 (Sep 20, 2008)

theJesus said:


> Ah, ok, that makes sense.  I've never done any real serious mods, so I hadn't thought about that.
> 
> 
> Earlier today, when I got home from work, I thought I saw ants moving around on my kitchen floor.  Turned out to just be the speckle on the tile that's been exactly the same for the past couple years



lol this morning in bed I cut my elbow on the zipper of one of my pillows while I was asleep, now theres blood all over my bed. Crazy stuff lol.


----------



## fluidmeister (Sep 20, 2008)

Well, i went up and down a set of stairs 20 times yesterday with a foot broken in 4 places and by the time i got home it looked like Popeye's forearms, LOL!


----------



## tzitzibp (Sep 20, 2008)

@MK I checked the width of the offset for the hdds... question: is there going to be enough space for the cpu cooling set up?


----------



## MKmods (Sep 20, 2008)

tzitzibp said:


> @MK I checked the width of the offset for the hdds... question: is there going to be enough space for the cpu cooling set up?



Thats why I got the Zerotherm BTF92. Its about 5" tall like the AC freezer, it just barely fits.

However like somethingcool mentioned you always have the option of using a cooler like the Silverstone NT-06.

Il throw up a couple more picts today showing the PS and Hdds in a bit.


----------



## tzitzibp (Sep 20, 2008)

sounds like is the way to go!

i 'd love to see the set up!


----------



## WC Annihilus (Sep 22, 2008)

rawr


----------



## MKmods (Sep 22, 2008)

welcome to TPU WC. Glad you stopped by the thread.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 22, 2008)

XD

HEH HEH HEH! Love it, first post rawr'd! HEH HEH HEH!

How are you feeling now MK? I'm craving pictures... :drool:


----------



## MKmods (Sep 22, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> XD
> 
> HEH HEH HEH! Love it, first post rawr'd! HEH HEH HEH!
> 
> How are you feeling now MK? I'm craving pictures... :drool:



Im feeling better (thanks IC ) and in the middle of putting a new laminate floor in my shop (dont tell the nurses its my fault the dressing keeps getting ripped off, lol)

I am debating on how to do/show the wiring as several of the parts should be patented. Give me a couple days to finish my floor and get back to modding.


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 22, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Im feeling better (thanks IC ) and in the middle of putting a new laminate floor in my shop (dont tell the nurses its my fault the dressing keeps getting ripped off, lol)
> 
> I am debating on how to do/show the wiring as several of the parts should be patented. Give me a couple days to finish my floor and get back to modding.



Good luck with the floor, Im going to be redoing my garage and workbench the first weekend in october, going to have a huge garage sale, and hopefully once its all said and done ill have a work bench...that I can actually use.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 22, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> Good luck with the floor, Im going to be redoing my garage and workbench the first weekend in october, going to have a huge garage sale, and hopefully once its all said and done ill have a work bench...that I can actually use.



You mean that a garage is suppose to have tools, a car, and NO boxes?  down here in Florida, it's one of the hard finds... Try and find a house that doesn't have half the garage filled with boxes due to moving... Lol

MK... Your making me wait! If this turns out like I believe it will... I might have to talk with you about paying for your brain "use"


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 22, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Im feeling better (thanks IC ) and in the middle of putting a new laminate floor in my shop (dont tell the nurses its my fault the dressing keeps getting ripped off, lol)
> 
> I am debating on how to do/show the wiring as several of the parts should be patented. Give me a couple days to finish my floor and get back to modding.



Righto! Be-careful doing the floor, don't want to put back any of this moddin' malarkey.


----------



## MKmods (Sep 22, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> Good luck with the floor, Im going to be redoing my garage and workbench the first weekend in october, going to have a huge garage sale, and hopefully once its all said and done ill have a work bench...that I can actually use.



lol, some people spend tons of $$ on dining tables... a good workbench is priceless


----------



## kenkickr (Sep 22, 2008)

Couldn't agree with ya more and all this talk about garages and workbenches makes me want my own house so bad.  Your project is nukin futs MK!  I like!


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 23, 2008)

lol i would show you a picture of my current workbench/garage but im embarrassed.


----------



## theJesus (Sep 23, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> lol i would show you a picture of my current workbench/garage but im embarrassed.


 can't be any worse than "workshop"/"workbench" 
pics attached


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 23, 2008)

theJesus said:


> can't be any worse than "workshop"/"workbench"
> pics attached



Dude, that is wow... but not as bad as RM's room.... 12x12x10 room that only has two feet to walk in... enough to walk to the desk... then everything else is piled up infront of his tv, around his closet, with water bottles taking up the space that is between his heap and bed... The bottle pile is as high as the bed... Lmao... I'll have to get Thought Disorder to show everyone... It's fun to try and not step on a bottle after getting out of the bed... And no... whatever you may think. Robyn and I are... Yeah...


----------



## ResRant (Sep 23, 2008)

I used to have a workbench in my room - my parents gave me a saw, drill press, and belt sander for my 10th, 1th, and 12th birthdays.... It was awesome, but the cool part was I built a bench in my bedroom and had everything in there. Looking back on it I probably poisoned my lungs with all that saw dust I breathed all night, but it was worth it. My current condition dictates I can't have a shop and it kills me. Soon though I hope to have at least a garage, I can't wait.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Sep 23, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> You mean that a garage is suppose to have tools, a car, and NO boxes?  down here in Florida, it's one of the hard finds... Try and find a house that doesn't have half the garage filled with boxes due to moving... Lol
> 
> MK... Your making me wait! If this turns out like I believe it will... I might have to talk with you about paying for your brain "use"



see I don't get that, I have 2 cars, a workbench, tons of tools, 30 boxes, a bunkbed, a couch, 2  bikes, camping equipment, sports equipment, lawn equipment, a 3'x2'x3' doll house, 15 storage bins (10 2'x3'x2', 5 2'x3'x3'), and 2 bar b que grills, in my garage.  and it's a 2 car garage! and yes the cars fit comfortably. 
you all need to work on your stacking ability. I mean seriously that 11 foot floor to ceiling is quite useful. lol

theres no reason to not be able to park your cars in your garage while still being able to store things. and we've only been in our new house 3weeks and I can park both cars in there and ther's not a single box cluttering up the house (well a couple in the attic). now if I could just get a counter top for my workbench. right now it's just upper and lower cabinets along the rear wall and I use the drawes in the lower for counter space lol.


----------



## MKmods (Sep 23, 2008)

theJesus said:


> can't be any worse than "workshop"/"workbench"
> pics attached



thats what my shop looks like once I get focused on a project. I am oblivious to everything else around me.


ResRant said:


> I used to have a workbench in my room - my parents gave me a saw, drill press, and belt sander for my 10th, 1th, and 12th birthdays.... It was awesome, but the cool part was I built a bench in my bedroom and had everything in there. Looking back on it I probably poisoned my lungs with all that saw dust I breathed all night, but it was worth it. My current condition dictates I can't have a shop and it kills me. Soon though I hope to have at least a garage, I can't wait.



when I started working (60s and 70s) we were less careful about harmful substances than people are now, The fact that I can still breath at all is a miracle.


yogurt_21 said:


> see I don't get that, I have 2 cars, a workbench, tons of tools, 30 boxes, a bunkbed, a couch, 2  bikes, camping equipment, sports equipment, lawn equipment, a 3'x2'x3' doll house, 15 storage bins (10 2'x3'x2', 5 2'x3'x3'), and 2 bar b que grills, in my garage.  and it's a 2 car garage! and yes the cars fit comfortably.
> you all need to work on your stacking ability. I mean seriously that 11 foot floor to ceiling is quite useful. lol
> 
> theres no reason to not be able to park your cars in your garage while still being able to store things. and we've only been in our new house 3weeks and I can park both cars in there and ther's not a single box cluttering up the house (well a couple in the attic). now if I could just get a counter top for my workbench. right now it's just upper and lower cabinets along the rear wall and I use the drawes in the lower for counter space lol.



Some are organized and some of us (especially me) arent. I am trying to be more organized (helps with efficiency as well) but its a slow process...


----------



## theJesus (Sep 23, 2008)

Yeah, the thing is that your projects are worthy of such dedication and messiness, mine are just little ghetto mods (hence why I'm such a pack-rat . . . )

I usually clean my room whenever I finish whatever it is I'm currently working on.  And right now, that's getting _my_ system back up and running so I can finally give my gf's new system to her.  But money and RMA's have caused major setbacks and it's been taking over two months now 

I'm organized when I want to be, but then it's almost _too_ organized.  A couple people at work have poked fun at me once or twice for being so picky about how I prep my work area and shit 

Anyways, back on topic:  poast moar pix nao!


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 23, 2008)

yogurt_21 said:


> see I don't get that, I have 2 cars, a workbench, tons of tools, 30 boxes, a bunkbed, a couch, 2  bikes, camping equipment, sports equipment, lawn equipment, a 3'x2'x3' doll house, 15 storage bins (10 2'x3'x2', 5 2'x3'x3'), and 2 bar b que grills, in my garage.  and it's a 2 car garage! and yes the cars fit comfortably.
> you all need to work on your stacking ability. I mean seriously that 11 foot floor to ceiling is quite useful. lol
> 
> theres no reason to not be able to park your cars in your garage while still being able to store things. and we've only been in our new house 3weeks and I can park both cars in there and ther's not a single box cluttering up the house (well a couple in the attic). now if I could just get a counter top for my workbench. right now it's just upper and lower cabinets along the rear wall and I use the drawes in the lower for counter space lol.



Now, that's the right way to do a garage!!! When you live with pack rats... Half of the garage is just boxes... you never know when you need it... that's my grandma for ya.. lmao.. But, since the attic to most Florida houses don't quite work well with packing, and heat there... WOW... lol.. Can't keep much there.. So, wish I could a... lol.
But, sweet at it. Sweet.


----------



## suraswami (Oct 8, 2008)

Hey, what happenned, is this box up and running?  Finished?  Pics?


----------



## MKmods (Oct 8, 2008)

I am in the middle of a couple of mods for customers (customers first as they pay ,lol) and working out the patents on a couple items for this comp.


----------



## suraswami (Oct 8, 2008)

MKmods said:


> I am in the middle of a couple of mods for customers (customers first as they pay ,lol) and working out the patents on a couple items for this comp.


----------



## theJesus (Oct 8, 2008)

Ahhh, I'd been wondering about this as well, but figured you were busy with something like that.  Pretty sweet that you're getting patents


----------



## MKmods (Oct 8, 2008)

theJesus said:


> Ahhh, I'd been wondering about this as well, but figured you were busy with something like that.  Pretty sweet that you're getting patents



I figured if companies are gonna copy my stuff I may as well try to protect my ideas..(who knows if it will work)


----------



## zithe (Oct 8, 2008)

MKmods said:


> I figured if companies are gonna copy my stuff I may as well try to protect my ideas..(who knows if it will work)



Is having such a large space behind the motherboard tray an unusual thing?


----------



## theJesus (Oct 8, 2008)

MKmods said:


> I figured if companies are gonna copy my stuff I may as well try to protect my ideas..(who knows if it will work)


I'd do the same thing if I were you; so many people with good ideas end up having some big-name company copy 'em and make a bunch of money.  Or somebody else steals the idea and patents it then gets rich.

I'd love to see one of the big-name case manufacturers paying you royalties for using an idea


----------



## MKmods (Oct 8, 2008)

zithe said:


> Is having such a large space behind the motherboard tray an unusual thing?



LOL, thats not a patentable idea. Its a good idea (especially if you are hiding wires). 

But my patents are in a special fan and several things I have designed to eliminate wires.


----------



## zithe (Oct 8, 2008)

MKmods said:


> LOL, thats not a patentable idea. Its a good idea (especially if you are hiding wires).
> 
> But my patents are in a special fan and several things I have designed to eliminate wires.



*accidental thanks*

Does that include soldering your pc parts together? D:

If your fans get on an assembly line, I'll buy 10 of them.

Per week. XD


----------



## MKmods (Oct 8, 2008)

LOL, its a secret!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (no soldering involved)

I have designed a much better fan now.

When I build for myself its prototype stuff. But a company has approached me to make my ideas for the market (average guy) So soldering wires would be a no no.


----------



## zithe (Oct 8, 2008)

MKmods said:


> LOL, its a secret!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (no soldering involved)
> 
> I have designed a much better fan now.



So then you've designed two fans?

OK.  

Get the case itself patented, and you have a buyer. (Unless it's ugly, but I doubt that lol)


----------



## Steevo (Oct 8, 2008)

I have a mess of three builds in my office/theater. My wife complains as the table is covered and she can't see all the screen from the boxes and tower.



Soon though I will have it cleaned up and ready.........


----------



## MKmods (Oct 8, 2008)

Steevo said:


> I have a mess of three builds in my office/theater. My wife complains as the table is covered and she can't see all the screen from the boxes and tower.
> Soon though I will have it cleaned up and ready.........



I am looking forward to another Rosewill mod...


----------



## Eternal (Oct 10, 2008)

Fukin awesome project man... hope all goes well


----------



## BrooksyX (Oct 10, 2008)

Hope we get some updates soon, I love seeing all of your mod projects!!!


----------



## lilkiduno (Oct 13, 2008)

can't wait to see this mod finished... i need to finish my own mod... but thats something to do on a rainy day seeing as who im in processs of building myself another computer. i bought everything i needed except a hard drive seeing how i had a 160 GB sata. but the HD crapped out and dosn't work, and im all out of $$$ damn ignorence for not testing it first... but i will post pics soon! your da man MK and hope to see this bad boy finished soon!!!!


----------

